# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته نرم افزار و حواشی مربوط به آن در دوران انتخاب رشته

## vahidz771

سلام.تو این تاپیک میخوام یه صحبت دوستانه داشته باشم با کسایی که میخوان نرم افزار بخونن و ادامه تحصیلشون در گرایش نرم افزار این رشته باشه.
دوستانی که چنین قصدی دارن چندتا نکته رو در نظر بگیرن:

1-  اول اینکه باید عرض کنم خدمتتون رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر رو فقط و فقط گرایش  نرم افزار در نظر بگیرید؛ سایر گرایش ها مثل علوم کامپیوتر یا همون it ، یا  گرایش های دیگه رو بیخیال شید که پشیمون میشید چه توی ایران چه خارج از  ایران.

2- دوم اینکه توی رشته نرم افزار اگه بتونید وارد شریف بشید که  دمتون گرم و برای اینده کاری یا اپلای زدن هیچ مشکلی نیست و خیلی سریع  میتونید تو بهترین شرکت های دنیا مثل گوگل اپلای بزنید؛ مثلا گوگل برنامه  نویسی C رو خیلی اهمیت میده و توی خیلی از شعبه های موجودش توی اروپا و  امریکا میتونید مشغول بکار بشید. حالا فرض کنیم شما به هر دلیلی نتونستی  وارد شریف بشی! توی دانشگاه های دیگه با یه اختلاف فاحشی رشته نرم افزار از  شریف عقب هستش و اینجا دیگه میشه پشتکار دانشجو! توی رشته نرم افزار شما  برنامه نویسی های خیلی گستره یاد نمیگیری و حتی اگه گرایشی مثل سخت افزار  رو انتخاب کنی بنظر من بهتر هست؛ اینکه بهتر هست چون اختلاف واحد های نرم و  سخت افزار حدود 20 واحد هستش و اونی که سخت افزار بخونه میتونه نرم افزار  رو هم بیرون از دانشگاه یاد بگیره و عملا دو رشته رو خونده، ولی اونی که  نرم افزار خونده کارش سخت میشه چون ازمایشگاه های سخت افزار رو هیچ جایی  مثل ازمایشگاه دانشگاه دسترسی نداره. پس در نظر بگیرید رفتید کامپیوتر  موظفید رشته های دیگه مثل زبان های تحت وب و ... رو بیرون از روند کاری تو  دانشگاه و به صورت خصوصی فرا بگیرید تا در اینده کاری به مشکل نخورید.

3-  میگن کامپیوتر اشباع شده! شاید خیلیامون اینو شنیدیم و حتی خونواده هامون  بخاطر همین حرفا مخالف این رشته باشن! ولی اشتباه نکنید بچه ها کم هستن  کسایی که رفتن دانشگاه و با جون و دل سختی رشته رو به جون خریدن و واقعا  مهندس و برنامه نویس بیرون اومد؛ من از سال اول دبیرستان توی برنامه نویسی  وب مشغول هستم، باور کنید شاید در ماه 5.6 نفر برای پروژه لیسانس به من  مراجعه می کنن که هیچوقت رشته کامپیوتر نخوندم توی دانشگاه.

4- واحد  هایی که قرار هست پاس کنید رو حتما ببینید! نرم افزار یکی از سخت ترین و  پیچیده ترین رشته های موجود در سطح دانشگاه هستش که واقعا اگه علاقه نداشته  باشید وسطای راه کم میارید و فکر انصراف میفتید! همین الان تکلیفتون رو  مشخص کنید نه فقط اینکه بگید علاقه دارم! برید ببینید سرفصل های واحد هاتون  رو، شاید واقعا یکی مثل من به برنامه نویسی وب یا اندروید خیلی علاقه داره  و برنامه نویسی نرم افزار های تحت ویندوز رو نپسنده! این میشه تناقض که  وسط راه خیلی اذیتتون میکنه.
*
* حالا اگه یکی اومد و به یه بخشی از برنامه نویسی مثل اندروید علاقه داشت چکار کنه؟
**-* نگرانم  این داستان نباشید! الان توی هر شهری انواع اموزش های برنامه نویسی هستش و  حتی سایت های انلاین زیادی هستن که بهترین کیفیت اموزشی رو به کمترین مبلغ  ممکن دارن ارائه می کنن و میتونید یاد بگیرید؛ پس اگه به بخش خاصی علاقه  دارید دنبال رشته مورد علاقتون برید و زبان های برنامه نویسی مورد علاقتون  رو هم به دور از دانشگاه دنبال کنید؛ خیلیا رو مثل خودم میشناسم که از همین  طریق درامد های نسبتا خوبی داشتن، خودم از اول دوم دبیرستان از لحاظ مالی  مستقل شدم و هیچ مدرکی در این زمینه نداشتم.5-  توی دانشگاه های ایران عملا چیز زیادی یاد نمیگیرید مگر اینکه خودتون باز  به صورت خصوصی دنبال این باشید چیزای بیشتری یاد بگیرید؛ پس اگر دانشجوی  این رشته شدید واقعا باید بیرون از دانشگاه دنبالش برید تا وقتی فارق  التحصیل شدین فقط نگید مدرک نرم افزار دارم از فلان دانشگاه! باور کنید  بهتون میگن*:**مهم نیست، بگو ببینم چقدر بلدی؟!
*6-  زمینه اپلای زدن توی رشته نرم افزار یا همون مهندسی کامپیوتر تقریبا میشه  گفت خوبه و یکی از شغل های پر درآمد دنیا هست! پس تکلیف خودتون رو مشخص  کنید اگه واقعا قصد اپلای زدن دارید، سفت و سخت بچسبید به این رشته و تا  دکترا یا فوق لیسانس جلو ببرید و اپلای بزنید؛ من خیلیا رو دیدم که موفق به  اپلای زدن شدن و میگم تو این رشته تقریبا راحت هست.

7- بازار  کار مهندسی نرم افزار تو ایران میشه دو بخش خصوصی و سازمانی که رک بگم بخش  سازمانی رو بیخیال شید که واقعا مزخرف هست و حقوق بسیار پایینی دارید؛ ولی  بریم سراغ بخش خصوصی! استارت آپ هایی رو میشناسم که فقط راه اندازش داره  ماهی 600 میلیون سود میذاره جیبش! مثال بزنم بازار، دیوار و اسنپ جزء  استارت اپ های بسیار بسیار موفق و پرسود هستن. حتی اگه بخواید ایده جدید  بکار نبرید توی بخش خصوصی شرکت های تازه کاری هستن که سال اول یه چیزی  بالای 200 میلیون سودشون بوده ولی واقعا کارشون درست هست.

پ.ن:  اطلاعاتی که با توجه به دو سه سال تجربه کارم با شرکت های نرم افزاری و  طراحی سایت داشتم اینا بود و چیزایی که دیده بودم؛ یه چیزایی هم شنیده بودم  که تحقیق کردم و اگه درست بوده اینجا نوشتم و خودم قصد دارم عمران بخونم  ولی برنامه نویسی تحت وب رو طبق روال گذشته به صورت حرفه ای دنبال کنم؛  دلیل انتخابم هم تقریبا میشه گفت درآمد خیلی خوبی که توی عمران هست؛ البته  بازم میگم نرم افزار درامد فوق العاده خوبی داره و واسه همین هم هست برنامه  نویسی تحت وب رو بیخیال نمیشم و تا تهش هستم؛ *فقط هم بحث درآمدی نیست،  بیشتر از درآمد علاقه ی بسیار زیادم به دو رشته هست و اگر روزی بتونم دو  رشته ای بخونم حتما نرم افزار و عمران رو در کنار هم میخونم.
*
پ.ن: مهم تر از انتخاب دانشگاه انتخاب رشته هست، باور کنید همه چیز بر میگرده به پشت کار خودتون و خودتون و خودتون! من دیدم از آزاد موفق اومده بیرون و دیدم از فردوسی با *دکترای شیمی بیکاره!* اسم دانشگاه 4 سال یا نهایت 8 سال روتون هست ولی اگه واقعا شرایط جوری نیست که توی دانشگاه سطح یک درس بخونید بخاطر دانشگاه رشته سطح پایین که علاقه ای ندارید انتخاب نکنید! در ضمن هر رشته ای سختی های خودش رو داره و شرایط جوری هست حجم کاری دانشگاه به نسبت بالاتر از دبیرستان و مدرسه هست! پس واقعا برید دنبال علاقه که *حتی سختی کاری که علاقه دارید لذت بخش هست.
*
پ.ن:  شرایط اپلای زدن رو توی انجمن ApplyAbroad میتونید دنبال کنید؛ افراد زیادی  تو این انجمن هستن که اپلای زدن یا میخوان بزنن و اطلاعات بسیار جامع و  خوبی در اختیارتون میزنن.
با آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت توی انتخاب رشته و آیندتون

----------


## Amiiin

ماهایی که هیچی از برنامه نویسی بلد نیستیم ولی علاقه داریم ، این رشته بریم میتونیم موفق شیم یا باید حتما پیش زمینه داشت ؟

----------


## frp9

با خوندن این پست
تو بند 4 پوکیدم :Y (571):  :Y (571): 
ولی تو بند 6 و 7 انگیزم 10 برابر شد :Y (732):  :Y (732):  :Y (732): 
ولی ما که پیش زمینه نداریم چه کنیم؟

----------


## vahidz771

> ماهایی که هیچی از برنامه نویسی بلد نیستیم ولی علاقه داریم ، این رشته بریم میتونیم موفق شیم یا باید حتما پیش زمینه داشت ؟


من دیروز یه ویسی از یکی از بچه های همین رشته تو یک دانشگاه تاپ گوش میدادم که همین جریان رو میگفت! ببین مثلا توی شریف یه جایی هست که همه المپیادی هستن و برنامه نویسی رو تا یه حد فوق العاده خوبی بلدن ولی بعضی ها هم هستن بخاطر اینکه هیچ پیش زمینه و تجربه ای تو این مورد نداشتن میترسن مثلا نرم افزار شریف بزن هرچند که رتبه شون عالی بوده! درسته یکم سخته تا به اونا برسی، ولی شرایط رقابتی یجوری هستش که بهشون میرسی ( اینو برای یه دانشگاه مثل شریف گفتم )
توی دانشگاه های سطح پایین تر از شریف معمولا میان از بیس کار شروع می کنن، اگه حتی هیچ پیش زمینه ای نداشته باشی اصلا جای نگرانی نیست، اونجا از دوستات، اساتید و ... کمک می گیری، حتی همین الان مثلا سرچ بزن آموزش #C  ببین با هزینه خیلی کم داره اموزش میدن و به صورت پروژه محور! ینی وقتی اونو میبینی میتونی پروژه قبول کنی و انجام بدی چه برسه بخوای خودتو تو دو سه ترم اول برسونی به بچه ها. پس جای هیچ نگرانی نیست، اگه واقعا علاقه داری برو سمتش، محیط برنامه نویسی به قدری جذاب هست که در کنار علاقه خیلی سریعتر از اونایی که پیش زمینه داشتن پیشی می گیری.
موفق باشی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## arman4133

علوم کامپیوتر شریف چطوره؟

----------


## vahidz771

> با خوندن این پست
> تو بند 4 پوکیدم
> ولی تو بند 6 و 7 انگیزم 10 برابر شد
> ولی ما که پیش زمینه نداریم چه کنیم؟


عقیده شخصیم این هست هرچیزی هرچقدر سخت تر باشه نتیجه نهاییش لذت بخش تره :Yahoo (65):  مثلا میتونی آمار بخونی تو دانشگاه ولی تهش...
پس سختی رشته رو با جون و دل باید قبول کنی، پیش زمینه مهم نیست؛ مهم تر از پیش زمینه اینه وقتی میری تو دانشگاه چطور با شرایط ارتباط برقرار می کنی و چطور قراره خودت رو بکشی بالا، خیلیا هستن با همین شرایط وارد رشته میشن و بعد از سه چهار ترم بهترین های دانشگاه میشن. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## vahidz771

> علوم کامپیوتر شریف چطوره؟


اطلاعات زیادی از علوم کامپیوتر ندارم؛ ولی اینی که میبینی میگن بازار کار نداره دقیقا همین علوم کامپیوتر رو دارن میگن و سر ما بدبختا که میخوایم بریم نرم افزار خراب میشه و نتیجش بحث و اختلاف نظر میشه! ولی خب اگه علاقه داشته باشی با توجه به اینکه شریف هست میشه گفت عالیه! حتی یکی از دوستام بود از علوم کامپیوتر خیلی راحت به نرم افزار تغییر رشته داد توی امیرکبیر ( البته شرایطی مثل معدل و ... داره )

----------


## Cat

:Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (65): حالا من کدومو برم

----------


## arman4133

> اطلاعات زیادی از علوم کامپیوتر ندارم؛ ولی اینی که میبینی میگن بازار کار نداره دقیقا همین علوم کامپیوتر رو دارن میگن و سر ما بدبختا که میخوایم بریم نرم افزار خراب میشه و نتیجش بحث و اختلاف نظر میشه! ولی خب اگه علاقه داشته باشی با توجه به اینکه شریف هست میشه گفت عالیه! حتی یکی از دوستام بود از علوم کامپیوتر خیلی راحت به نرم افزار تغییر رشته داد توی امیرکبیر ( البته شرایطی مثل معدل و ... داره )


به نظرت برای اپلای از مهندسی کامپیوتر شیراز و صنعتی اصفهان بهتره؟
به خاطر اسم دانشگاهش میگما

----------


## vahidz771

> به نظرت برای اپلای از مهندسی کامپیوتر شیراز و صنعتی اصفهان بهتره؟
> به خاطر اسم دانشگاهش میگما


برای اپلای که اسم دانشگاه یکی از فاکتور های مهم هست؛ البته نمیشه گفت دانشگاه خوب ینی تمام ولی خب دانشگاه خیلی مهم هست! اسم دانشگاه شریف که میاد هر جای دنیا که بخوای اپلایت رو قبول میکنن. شرایط تغییر رشته رو حتما پیگیر شو اگه دیدی سخته و در خودت نمیبینی من جات باشم مهندسی کامپیوتر صنعتی اصفهان رو ترجیح میدم، البته اگه کسی علوم کامپیوتر شریف بیاره قطعا مهندسی کامپیوتر مثلا علم و صنعت یا امیرکبیر رو هم اورده که در اینصورت یکی ازینا رو انتخاب میکنه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## sara-ph

خیلی عالی،
اکثر این مطالبو از گوشه کنار یه چیزایی دربارش شنیده بودم،
 مهمترین موضوعی که تاحالا بهش فکر نکرده بودم و شما بهش اشاره کردید، تحصیل در سخت افزار و به موازات اون یادگیری نرم افزار بود، به نظرم اینجوری خیلی خوبه

 ممنون از شما

----------


## vahidz771

> خیلی عالی،
> اکثر این مطالبو از گوشه کنار یه چیزایی دربارش شنیده بودم،
>  مهمترین موضوعی که تاحالا بهش فکر نکرده بودم و شما بهش اشاره کردید، تحصیل در سخت افزار و به موازات اون یادگیری نرم افزار بود، به نظرم اینجوری خیلی خوبه
> 
>  ممنون از شما


چیزایی که گفتم تجربیات خیلی هاست + یه کوچولو چیزایی که از اپلای و بازار کار میدونستم که سر جمع کردم.
خواهش میکنم، موفق باشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## samsam

رشته خوبیه بعد روانشناسی عاشق مهندسی کامپیوترم   
    درامد یه برنامه نویس در هشت سال اینده چطوره؟

----------


## vahidz771

> رشته خوبیه بعد روانشناسی عاشق مهندسی کامپیوترم   
>     درامد یه برنامه نویس در هشت سال اینده چطوره؟


نمیشه دقیق گفت چقدر هست اونم توی هشت سال اینده!
ولی الان برنامه نویس داریم داره با ماهی یک تومن کار میکنه برنامه نویس هم میشناسم زیر 20 تومن درامدش نیست؛ همه چیز بستگی به توانایی خودتون داره مثل هر رشته دیگه ای. توی روانشناسی هم فک کنم شما هرچقدر ماهر تر و پخته تر باشید محبوبیت و در نتیجه درآمدتون بیشتر هست؛ مهندسی ها هم مثل همین رشته هستن و مستقیما به مهارت افراد مربوط میشه.

----------


## samsam

> نمیشه دقیق گفت چقدر هست اونم توی هشت سال اینده!
> ولی الان برنامه نویس داریم داره با ماهی یک تومن کار میکنه برنامه نویس هم میشناسم زیر 20 تومن درامدش نیست؛ همه چیز بستگی به توانایی خودتون داره مثل هر رشته دیگه ای. توی روانشناسی هم فک کنم شما هرچقدر ماهر تر و پخته تر باشید محبوبیت و در نتیجه درآمدتون بیشتر هست؛ مهندسی ها هم مثل همین رشته هستن و مستقیما به مهارت افراد مربوط میشه.


نه اخه من دوست داشتم به صورت حرفه ای برنامه نویسی      وطرحای وب یاد بگیرم میخواستم ببینم بدون تحصیلم امکان پذیره؟
بعدش امکان هست      اگه تو کارت متخصص باشی ولی مدرک دانشگاهی نداشته باشی کارکنی

----------


## vahidz771

> نه اخه من دوست داشتم به صورت حرفه ای برنامه نویسی      وطرحای وب یاد بگیرم میخواستم ببینم بدون تحصیلم امکان پذیره؟
> بعدش امکان هست      اگه تو کارت متخصص باشی ولی مدرک دانشگاهی نداشته باشی کارکنی


صد درصد امکانش هست چرا نباشه، منم هیچ مدرکی یا تحصیلاتی در این زمینه ندارم ولی دارم کار میکنم با درامد خوب.
نیاز داشتی پ.خ بده راهنمایی کنم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## a999

ببخشید الان درآمد خودتون چنده؟تو این سنو سال میخواستم بدونم چیکارمیکنین؟

----------


## va6hid

جانا سخن از زبان ما گفتی  :Y (737):

----------


## faezee.s

سلام :Yahoo (1): 
به نظرتون نرم افزار فردوسی چطوره؟؟ :Yahoo (117): سطحش چطوره نسبت به دانشگاه هایی مثه علم و صنعت، صنعتی اصفهان؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## vahidz771

> سلام
> به نظرتون نرم افزار فردوسی چطوره؟؟سطحش چطوره نسبت به دانشگاه هایی مثه علم و صنعت، صنعتی اصفهان؟؟


سلام، از لحاظ رنکینگ شک نکنید اول تهران هر دانشگاهیش غیر از بهشتی و خواجه نصیر بنظرم از فردوسی بالاترن، از لحاظ کاری هم تهران شرکت های بزرگی هستن و دستتون بازتره ینی حتی دوران دانشجویی میتونید سابقه کار و بیمه رد کنید برای خودتون تو یه شرکت بزرگ. ولی خب فردوسی هم دانشگاه بسیار خوبی هستش، اگه تهران نشه سطح فردوسی خیلی هم عالی هست شک نکنید. بیم فردوسی و صنعتی اصفهان رو نمیدونم چی باید انتخاب کنید ولی بنظرم زیاد فرقی بینشون نیست، جفتشون دانشگاه تاپ و مطرح هستن با توجه به نزدیکی به شهرتون انتخاب کنید مابین این دوتا، باز در مورد شهر ها هم باید تحقیق کنید من خودم اصفهان رو بیشتر دوس دارم و مشهد میزنم اول. بازم برمیگرده به سلیقه مابین دو رشته :Yahoo (8):

----------


## vahidz771

> ببخشید الان درآمد خودتون چنده؟تو این سنو سال میخواستم بدونم چیکارمیکنین؟


واقعیت اینه من از 4 سال دبیرستان فقط سال چهارم یکم خوندم اونم برای کنکور، سه سال قبلش رو دنبال این بودم کار یاد بگیرم، تخصصی تر برم سراغ وب و برنامه نوسیش که رفتم و هیچوقت هم پشیمون نشدم با اینکه کلی سرزنش شدم و...
درامدم از جاهاش مختلفی هستش برنامه نویسی تحت وب یا همون طراحی سایت، گرافیک، سئو، تولید محتوای برای سایت ها و ... . البته من خیلی زود شروع کردم شاید دوم راهنمایی بودم، درامد پایدارم از سال دوم دبیرستان بود تقریبا...

----------


## TAT

> ماهایی که هیچی از برنامه نویسی بلد نیستیم ولی علاقه داریم ، این رشته بریم میتونیم موفق شیم یا باید حتما پیش زمینه داشت ؟



1. پیشی زمینه  :Yahoo (4):  نمیخواد ان چه که لازمه از پایین ترین سطح زبان تا بالاترینش تدریس میشه 
2.پشتکار خودت و علاقت مهمه +همونایی که اقا وحید اشاره کرد
3.برنامه نویسی یا مهندسی مثل شعر گفتنه 
میتونی بشینی زورکی هم شعر بگی
میتونی بیتی هم بگی که تا قرن ها مو به تن ادم سیخ کنه

کم و بیش همه از برنامه نویسی یه چیزیزایی میدونن

بعضی ها تا هلو وورلد

بعضیا هم تا المپیاد



> با خوندن این پست
> تو بند 4 پوکیدم
> ولی تو بند 6 و 7 انگیزم 10 برابر شد
> ولی ما که پیش زمینه نداریم چه کنیم؟


پیش زمینه نمیخواد استعداد مهندسی کامپیوتر شدنو وداشته باشی حله

از اینجا میتونی بفهمی این استعداد و که:

تا حالا چقدر از اصتلاحات کامپیوتر میدونی کلا؟؟
چقدر از تکنولوژی های موجود تو کامپیوتر میدونی؟؟؟

حداقل اسمشو

چقدر تا حالا در مورد کامپیوتر مطلب خوندی؟؟




> علوم کامپیوتر شریف چطوره؟


از سایت مکتب خونه تدریساشونو مقایسه کنین

اخر به این نتیجه میرسین که

یک نکته از این معنی گفتیم و همین باشد:

و تلاش خودتون تفاوت شما رو مشخص می کنه



> حالا من کدومو برم


مگه تجربی نبودی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 



> خیلی عالی،
> اکثر این مطالبو از گوشه کنار یه چیزایی دربارش شنیده بودم،
>  مهمترین موضوعی که تاحالا بهش فکر نکرده بودم و شما بهش اشاره کردید، تحصیل در سخت افزار و به موازات اون یادگیری نرم افزار بود، به نظرم اینجوری خیلی خوبه
> 
>  ممنون از شما


کلا تو هیچ رشته ای تو سطح کارشناسی گرایشا انچنان فرقی ندارن
علاقتونو ببینین خانم

اگر علاقه به سخت افزار ندارین نرین سراغش

که رشته اصلی خیلی تو ایندتون تاثیر داره 






> رشته خوبیه بعد روانشناسی عاشق مهندسی کامپیوترم   
>     درامد یه برنامه نویس در هشت سال اینده چطوره؟


بد نیست سلام میرسونه :Yahoo (4): 

فعلا که تکنولوژی دست ماست  :Yahoo (4): 

درامد داریم اما زیر زمینه 
 :Yahoo (4): 

به چش نمیاد :Yahoo (4): 

تو چند سال اینده هم همین خواهد بود



> سلام
> به نظرتون نرم افزار فردوسی چطوره؟؟سطحش چطوره نسبت به دانشگاه هایی مثه علم و صنعت، صنعتی اصفهان؟؟


یک نکته از این معنی گفتیم و همین باشده 

قضیه سطح دانشگاه

مطلب یکیه 

تفاوت شما رو 

استعداد + تلاش خودتون تعین میکنه

----------


## vahidz771

> 1. پیشی زمینه  نمیخواد ان چه که لازمه از پایین ترین سطح زبان تا بالاترینش تدریس میشه


@*TAT*@
انفجاری اومدی تو تاپیکا  :Yahoo (4): 
واقعا تو رشته پشتکار تعیین میکنه، اون مثال شاعر عالی بود :Yahoo (76): 
تتلو هم شعر میگه، مولوی هم شعر گفته!
مثلا تتل میگه :
آی جیگیلی جیگیلی اخماتو وا کن، آی جیگیلی جیگیلی بوسه رو رها کن

مولوی میگه :
*یک بوسه زتو خواستم و شش دادی!
شاگرد که بودی که چنین استادی؟
خوبی و کرم چو نکو بنیادی
ای دنیا را ز تو هزار آزادی...*

----------


## TAT

> @*TAT*@
> انفجاری اومدی تو تاپیکا 
> واقعا تو رشته پشتکار تعیین میکنه، اون مثال شاعر عالی بود
> تتلو هم شعر میگه، مولوی هم شعر گفته!
> مثلا تتل میگه :
> آی جیگیلی جیگیلی اخماتو وا کن، آی جیگیلی جیگیلی بوسه رو رها کن
> 
> مولوی میگه :
> *یک بوسه زتو خواستم و شش دادی!
> ...



انفجاری وارد شدن تو مرام ماست (کلا مهندسا) :Yahoo (4): 

اون مرام نامتو یه سرچی بکن مهندس  :Yahoo (4): 

مولوی دهن همرو بسته  :Yahoo (1): 

الان خواننده زن خارجی داده اشعار مولوی رو ترجمه کردن براش و خونده اونارو میگن خیلی طرف دار داره

مقایسه با تتلم جالب نبود :Yahoo (1): 
این کجا و ان کجا :Yahoo (1): 
ویه سوال خیلی وقته راجع به تو زهنمو مشغول کرده بیا پایین بگم:.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.
.

.
.

.

.
.
.

.
.



*یک بوسه زتو خواستم و شش دادی!
شاگرد که بودی که چنین استادی؟

واقعا شاگرد که بودی؟؟
* :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## frp9

> از اینجا میتونی بفهمی این استعداد و که:
> 
> تا حالا چقدر از اصتلاحات کامپیوتر میدونی کلا؟؟
> چقدر از تکنولوژی های موجود تو کامپیوتر میدونی؟؟؟
> 
> حداقل اسمشو
> 
> چقدر تا حالا در مورد کامپیوتر مطلب خوندی؟؟


میشه گفت از 4سالگی عاشق کامپیوتر بودم 
و تو زومیت از خبره ها مشاوره و سخت افزار به حساب میام

----------


## the END

حرفات کاملا درسته.با کمی تفاوت مطالبی رو که گفتی در مورد الکترونیک هم صدق میکنه!!

----------


## pouriadd

آقا
مگه جو دانشگاه تاثیر نداره ؟ الان من برم فردوسی اطلاعاتم به اندازه یک دانشجو شریف یا تهران هست؟ اصلا از کجا بدونم اونا سطحشون کجاست؟منی که رتبه ام داغون  شده :Yahoo (2):  و ریاضیم و فیزیکمو کم زدم و این اواخر سعی میکردم انتگرال رو حذف کنم میتونم اگه امسال دانشگاه فردوسی برم به اونجایی که یک دانشجو شریف میرسه برسم؟ یا اصلا برای ارشد برم شریف (بامعدل الف بودن) ؟ معدل بالا تویه این رشته سخته چجوریه؟

----------


## Arshia VZ

دوست عزیز چند تا سوال دارم 
من رتبم جوریه که خوشبختانه هر رشته و دانشگاهی قبولم
خودم بین کامپبوتر شریف و برق شریف مردد هستم .
از برنامه نویسی php یه کوچولو حالیم هیت در حدی که بتونم یه برنامه بنویسم معادله درجه 2 حل کنه . بیشتر بلد نیستم.
از برنامه نیسی هم خوشم میاد . فقط مشکله من اینه که به نظر برق شریف بهتره ... و اینکه این همه برنامه نیس داریم . کی میاد پروژه بده به من ؟؟
خودم واقعا ادمی نیستم که بیرون از دانشگاه برم کلا خصوصی و برنامه نیسی یاد بگیرم . 
اصلا یه سوالی : مگه رشته نرم افزار فقط برنامه نویسیه ؟ 
ممنون

----------


## مهنا1365

سلام پشت کنکور موندن خیلی مشکله ولی وقتی هدف داشته باشی به رشته ای که علاقه داری فکرکنی برات اسون میشه و لذتش بیشتر کامپیوتر اونم نرم افزار علاقه میخواد من که خودم شبکه خوندم ولی طراحی سایت دوس داشتم که نشد الان بیشتر وقتمو میزارم توسایتهای طراحی سایت برای اموزش و یادگیری درهرصورت فقط به علاقت فکرکن :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## TAT

> آقا
> مگه جو دانشگاه تاثیر نداره ؟ الان من برم فردوسی اطلاعاتم به اندازه یک دانشجو شریف یا تهران هست؟ اصلا از کجا بدونم اونا سطحشون کجاست؟منی که رتبه ام داغون  شده و ریاضیم و فیزیکمو کم زدم و این اواخر سعی میکردم انتگرال رو حذف کنم میتونم اگه امسال دانشگاه فردوسی برم به اونجایی که یک دانشجو شریف میرسه برسم؟ یا اصلا برای ارشد برم شریف (بامعدل الف بودن) ؟ معدل بالا تویه این رشته سخته چجوریه؟


1. مگه دانشجوی شریف به کجا میرسه ؟؟
2. اگر تفاوت تدریس رو میخوایی برو از سایت مکتب خونه نگاه کن هم دانشگاه شریف تدریس هست هم برخی از دانشگاه های دیگه
3. جو دانشگاه تاثیر انچنانی نداره اگر هدف داشته باشی هر جا باشی خودتو می کشی بالا 

4. برا ارشد برو شریف 

5. فعلا انتخاب رشته کن درستو بخون از بقیه نیفتی عقب 

وارد دانشگاه شدی کل طرز تفکرت عوض میشه قول میدم بهت 

فقط برو دنبال علاقت 

علاقه به معنی دوست داشتن نه

علاقه به معنی استعداد داشتن تو اون رشته 

 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Hydroniom

> 1. مگه دانشجوی شریف به کجا میرسه ؟؟
> 2. اگر تفاوت تدریس رو میخوایی برو از سایت مکتب خونه نگاه کن هم دانشگاه شریف تدریس هست هم برخی از دانشگاه های دیگه
> 3. جو دانشگاه تاثیر انچنانی نداره اگر هدف داشته باشی هر جا باشی خودتو می کشی بالا 
> 
> 4. برا ارشد برو شریف 
> 
> 5. فعلا انتخاب رشته کن درستو بخون از بقیه نیفتی عقب 
> 
> وارد دانشگاه شدی کل طرز تفکرت عوض میشه قول میدم بهت 
> ...


+ وان واسه حرفت  :Yahoo (94): 
با اینکه تجربیم اما اون جمله های 2 خط آخرت خیلی مفهموم پشتشه که من تازه این چند روزه بهش رسیدم

----------


## Elin

ممنون بابت تاپیکتون
کار من از انتخاب رشته گذشته الان دانشجوی نرم افزارم :Yahoo (76): 
در مورد علوم کامپیوتر اینو بگم که منم اطلاعات زیادی ازش ندارم و موقع انتخاب رشته یادمه مشاور بهم گفت علوم کامپیوتر نزن
ولی بعد از اون من از چند نفر شنیدم که رشته خوبیه و خارج از ایران بازار کار خوبی داره

الان سوال دارم ازتون
بازار کار برنامه نویسی تحت وب و طراحی سایت چطوره؟
من طراحی سایت رو خیلی دوست دارم چون علاوه بر کد نویسی کارای گرافیکی هم داره
و این که کسایی که مقطع لیسانس رو دانشگاهای تاپ نیستن و شهرستان درس میخونن چقدر شانس اپلای کردن دارن؟ منظورم اینه اگه ارشد رو یه دانشگاه سطح بالا قبول بشن بعد موقع اپلای کردن مشکلی از بابت دانشگاهی که دوران کارشناسی درس خوندن پیش نمیاد براشون؟
انصافا درس خوندن زیاد توی این رشته و تلاش برای این که برنامه نویس حرفه ای بشی کنار هم خیلی سخته :Yahoo (19): 
البته اینو میدونم که مهندسی کامپیوتر فقط برنامه نویسی نیست
 @vahidz771

----------


## mostafa181

دو تا سوال
1- ویژگی هایی که یک مهندس کامپیوتر رو از یه برنامه نویس جدا میکنه چیه ؟؟؟
2-همه میدونن که درسی مثل برنامه نویسی خیلی کاربردیه درس های دیگه این رشته چه کاربردی میتونن توی زندگی داشته باشن ؟؟
ممنون  :Yahoo (1): 

پ ن : کسی کامپیوتر فردوسی هستش ؟؟

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> دو تا سوال
> 1- ویژگی هایی که یک مهندس کامپیوتر رو از یه برنامه نویس جدا میکنه چیه ؟؟؟
> 2-همه میدونن که درسی مثل برنامه نویسی خیلی کاربردیه درس های دیگه این رشته چه کاربردی میتونن توی زندگی داشته باشن ؟؟
> ممنون 
> 
> پ ن : کسی کامپیوتر فردوسی هستش ؟؟


1-برنامه نویسی یکی از چندین شاخه مهندسی کامپیوتر است
الان دیگه اونقدر کامپوتر توسعه پیدا کرده که به شاخه های زیادی مثل سخت افزار  شبکه  برنامه نویسی  تقسیم شده که هرکدوم از اونا زیرشاخه های خودش رو نیز داره مثلا برنامه نویس به چندشاخه:برنامه نویس ویندوز  اندروید  وب  تقسیم شده
2-در ایران به غیر از برنامه نویسی و شبکه فرصت شغلی چندانی وجود ندارد

----------


## TAT

> دو تا سوال
> 1- ویژگی هایی که یک مهندس کامپیوتر رو از یه برنامه نویس جدا میکنه چیه ؟؟؟
> ویژه گی های اصلی یه مهندس:
> دارای علم هست (از ریاضی و فیزیک بگیر ت.....)
> 
> دارای فن هست (فنون کامپیوترو اصولی میدونه )
> 
> دارای هنر هست و ابتکار عمل
> بلده چطوری کار کنه که از دست یه تکنسین این رشته(کد نویس محض بر نمیاد)
> ...


من که نیستم :Yahoo (4): 


خوشحالم که بالاخره یکی پیدا شد سوال اصلی رو پرسید(سوال اولی): یه امتیاز مثبت براتون از نظر دیدگاه و طرز تفکر شما

----------


## pouriadd

آقا تویه رشته ای مثل کامپیوتر 10% معدل برتر شدن برای ورود بدون آزمون دوره ارشد خیلی سخته ؟! یعنی معدلی که تویه هر دانشگاهی بدست میاد به یک صورت قضاوت میشه؟

----------


## hamlo

من 3 ساله نرم افزار می خونم در امیرکبیر هم خوندم
کسی نمیتونه با برنامه نویسی تحت وب میلیونر بشه...!!! نمی تونه خرج عادی زندگیشو بده..!
یه سر به سایت پونیشا بزن قیمت ها و رقابت رو می فهمی که هرکدوم یه متخصص واقعی ان..!
یه چیز جالب...
خیلیا نرم افزار نمی خونن ولی مهارت دارن..! طراحی و برنامه نویسی وب دیگه یه چیز کاملا چیپ محسوب میشه با پیشرفت cms های آماده و قالب های حرفه ای..!
همین انجمن رو هم با cms های آماده و یکم کاستوم کردن نوشتن..!
طراحی اپ هم با اپ ساز های خودکار دیگه کم کم داره از مد میوفته..!
غیر از اون که رقابت همیشه با یه سری عده ی شرکت ها هست...
ببینید من نمیخوام نرم افزار رو بکوبم
من عاشق نرم افزارم و تا اخر عمر کارم از همین طریقه و پول خوبی ام بدست میارم..!
منتها
اگه تحلیلگر و نو آور نیستید به نرم افزار نیاید که پس فردا بیکاریتون رو تقصیر رشته نندازین...!
توی دانشگاه هیچی یاد نمیدن بهتون... چه امیر کبیر چه فردوسی چه شریف که من از نزدیک دیدم...!
خودتون باید پیشرفت کنید و زمینه ی کاریتون رو مشخص کنید..!
اگه نمیتونین با علم روز جلو بیاید نرم افزار نیاید..!
اگه براتون فهم چیزهایی که قابل لمس نیستند سخته نیاین..!
وگرنه ترم اول از این رشته متنفر میشید
اینجا عمران یا برق نیست که با درس خوندن بشه به نتیجه رسید و کار پیدا کرد و اوکی شد....!!!!!!!!

----------


## vahidz771

> میشه گفت از 4سالگی عاشق کامپیوتر بودم 
> و تو زومیت از خبره ها مشاوره و سخت افزار به حساب میام


ببین داستان فناوری و بروز نگه داشتن یکم متفاوت هست، منم چون برادر بزرگ داشتم شاید از ۳ سالگی با سیستم مشغول بودم تا همین الان‌که شاید روزی 16 ساعت وقتم با سیستم میگذره...
با یه دانشجوی کامپیوتر مشورت کن، مثلا شاید تو علاقت بشه رشته it نه نرم افزار! که ایتی هم شغل پیدا کردن یکم‌مشکل تر از بقیه رشته هاست.

----------


## vahidz771

> آقا
> مگه جو دانشگاه تاثیر نداره ؟ الان من برم فردوسی اطلاعاتم به اندازه یک دانشجو شریف یا تهران هست؟ اصلا از کجا بدونم اونا سطحشون کجاست؟منی که رتبه ام داغون  شده و ریاضیم و فیزیکمو کم زدم و این اواخر سعی میکردم انتگرال رو حذف کنم میتونم اگه امسال دانشگاه فردوسی برم به اونجایی که یک دانشجو شریف میرسه برسم؟ یا اصلا برای ارشد برم شریف (بامعدل الف بودن) ؟ معدل بالا تویه این رشته سخته چجوریه؟


من تجربه نکردم توی دانشگاه، ولی قطعا فرق هست وگرنه چرا مثلا تهران با یه اختلاف فاحشی توی تمامی رشته ها مقالات isiش باید خیلی بیشتر از دانشگاه دوم باشه؟
پس قطعا تاثیر داره، شرایط رقابتی، استادت اپ‌های حرفه ای، جو و محیط و ... خیلی به پیشرفت کمک میکنن، ولی در نظر بگیر شاید اونا خیلی فراتر از حد انتظارن، فردوسی هم‌بهترین اساتید رو داره و میتونی تا حد خیلی قابل قبولی خودتو پیش ببری، فقط علاقه یا همون استعدادش رو داشته باشی حله :Yahoo (8):

----------


## vahidz771

> دوست عزیز چند تا سوال دارم 
> من رتبم جوریه که خوشبختانه هر رشته و دانشگاهی قبولم
> خودم بین کامپبوتر شریف و برق شریف مردد هستم .
> از برنامه نویسی php یه کوچولو حالیم هیت در حدی که بتونم یه برنامه بنویسم معادله درجه 2 حل کنه . بیشتر بلد نیستم.
> از برنامه نیسی هم خوشم میاد . فقط مشکله من اینه که به نظر برق شریف بهتره ... و اینکه این همه برنامه نیس داریم . کی میاد پروژه بده به من ؟؟
> خودم واقعا ادمی نیستم که بیرون از دانشگاه برم کلا خصوصی و برنامه نیسی یاد بگیرم . 
> اصلا یه سوالی : مگه رشته نرم افزار فقط برنامه نویسیه ؟ 
> ممنون


اول اینکه مبارک باشه رتبت :Yahoo (8): 
درباره رشته برق زیاد اطلاعاتی ندارم ولی شریف باشی قطعا بیکار نمیمونی، تحقیق کن، برق هم یه رشته تاپ تو دنیا هست، کامپیوتر هم همینطور.
اینکه شما نمیری دنبالش مهم نیست، توی شریف اساتید جوون هسان و کسانی هستن که تازه فرق التحصیل شدن و علم روز رو میذارن در اختیارت؛ برنامه نویسی هم خیالت راحت تا جایی که لازم باشه بهتون یاد میدن.
درباره اینکه کامپیوتر فقط نرم افزاره!؟ باید بگم نه!
سخت افزار و نرم افزار هست که چند سال اخیر این دوتا باهم تحت عنوان مهندسی کامپیوتر هستش که میشه گفت از ی جایی در حد یک ترم یا دو ترم جدا میشن. بری گرایش نرم افزار کمتر میتونی بری سمت سخت افزار چون واقعا به آزمایشگاه ها نمیتونی دسترسی پیدا کنی. ولی بری سخت افزار اون یکی دوتا واحد رو میتونید بیرون از دانشگاه هم برنامه نویسی هاش رو یاد بگیری و عملا دو رشته رو انتخاب کردی و خوندی! من باشم سخت افزار رو میخونم برای نرم افزار خودم میرم سمتش.
بنظر خیلی تحقیق کن،با این رتبه خوبت بعد ها پشیمون نشی، شاید واقعا کامپیوتر برات عالی باشه شاید برق! تحقیق کن رفیق
موفق باشی. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## vahidz771

> دوست عزیز چند تا سوال دارم 
> من رتبم جوریه که خوشبختانه هر رشته و دانشگاهی قبولم
> خودم بین کامپبوتر شریف و برق شریف مردد هستم .
> از برنامه نویسی php یه کوچولو حالیم هیت در حدی که بتونم یه برنامه بنویسم معادله درجه 2 حل کنه . بیشتر بلد نیستم.
> از برنامه نیسی هم خوشم میاد . فقط مشکله من اینه که به نظر برق شریف بهتره ... و اینکه این همه برنامه نیس داریم . کی میاد پروژه بده به من ؟؟
> خودم واقعا ادمی نیستم که بیرون از دانشگاه برم کلا خصوصی و برنامه نیسی یاد بگیرم . 
> اصلا یه سوالی : مگه رشته نرم افزار فقط برنامه نویسیه ؟ 
> ممنون





> ممنون بابت تاپیکتون
> کار من از انتخاب رشته گذشته الان دانشجوی نرم افزارم
> در مورد علوم کامپیوتر اینو بگم که منم اطلاعات زیادی ازش ندارم و موقع انتخاب رشته یادمه مشاور بهم گفت علوم کامپیوتر نزن
> ولی بعد از اون من از چند نفر شنیدم که رشته خوبیه و خارج از ایران بازار کار خوبی داره
> 
> الان سوال دارم ازتون
> بازار کار برنامه نویسی تحت وب و طراحی سایت چطوره؟
> من طراحی سایت رو خیلی دوست دارم چون علاوه بر کد نویسی کارای گرافیکی هم داره
> و این که کسایی که مقطع لیسانس رو دانشگاهای تاپ نیستن و شهرستان درس میخونن چقدر شانس اپلای کردن دارن؟ منظورم اینه اگه ارشد رو یه دانشگاه سطح بالا قبول بشن بعد موقع اپلای کردن مشکلی از بابت دانشگاهی که دوران کارشناسی درس خوندن پیش نمیاد براشون؟
> ...


بحث طراحی وب رو تخصصی تر کنیم که شامل دو بخش ui و ux میشه!
گفتی گرافیک بلدی خب خیلی هم عالی! به ظاهر و اینتر فیس یک سایت یا اپلیکیشن میگن ui یا user interface و به رابط کاربری ( تجربه کاربری ) میگن ux یا user experience که بحث رابط کاربری یکم‌ پیچیدست و داستان خودش رو داره. ولی ui میشه طراحی ظاهر یه سایت داخل فتوشاپ، کد زدن قالب یا اپلیکیشک به بهترین شکل ممکن و سبک بودن کد ها و ... .
بحث درامدیش هم میتونی حداقل درامد رو داشته باشی یا حداکثر، من با یکی از شرکت هایی که کار میکنم پارسال یه پروژه گرفت ۱۲۰ میلیون تومن! ولی دیدم طراحایی که اجاره دفتر هم با زور در میارن بخاطر یه سری مسائل مثل حرفه ای نبودن و ... .
یه یرنامه نویس موفق یه چیزی رو تخصصی و در حد خیلی حرفه ای بلده و باقی چیزهارو در حد متوسط بلده. حتما سمت وب بیاین :Yahoo (1):  جذابیت خیلی زیادی داره.

----------


## vahidz771

> دو تا سوال
> 1- ویژگی هایی که یک مهندس کامپیوتر رو از یه برنامه نویس جدا میکنه چیه ؟؟؟
> 2-همه میدونن که درسی مثل برنامه نویسی خیلی کاربردیه درس های دیگه این رشته چه کاربردی میتونن توی زندگی داشته باشن ؟؟
> ممنون 
> 
> پ ن : کسی کامپیوتر فردوسی هستش ؟؟


نمیشه کامپیوتر رو از برنامه نویسی جدا دونست واقعیتش! خط موازی مهندسی کامپیوتر دقیقا برنامه نویسی هستش و حتی میشه گفت هسته این رشته برنامه نویسی هست؛ اطلاعات یه برنامه نویس ممکنه دقیقا چیزای کاربردی باشه که خودش رفته دنبالش، اطلاعات یه مهندس کامپیوتر میتونه خیلی گسترده تر و شاید کمتر باشه! چون یکی که خودش رفته دنبال یه زبانی مثلا پایتون شاید تا ته رفته باشه ولی توی دانشگاه فکر نمیکنم به اونصورت حرفی از پایتون باشه.
سوال دومت رو نمیدونم، ینی همیشه برای خودمم سوال بوده! تو دبیرستان یکی که میخواد بره پی مهندسی چرا تاریخ میخونه؟! این سوال منم هست، ولی رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر یکم داستانش با اینی که گفتم متفاوت هست. گرایش هاش در ارشد و دکترا جدا میشن که واسه همین توی دوره کارشناسی مثلا هم برنامه نویسی میخونی هم شبکه هم مدار برای سخت افزار و ... . ولی در نظر بگیر بیس رسته برنامه نویسی هستش.

----------


## vahidz771

> من 3 ساله نرم افزار می خونم در امیرکبیر هم خوندم
> کسی نمیتونه با برنامه نویسی تحت وب میلیونر بشه...!!! نمی تونه خرج عادی زندگیشو بده..!
> یه سر به سایت پونیشا بزن قیمت ها و رقابت رو می فهمی که هرکدوم یه متخصص واقعی ان..!
> یه چیز جالب...
> خیلیا نرم افزار نمی خونن ولی مهارت دارن..! طراحی و برنامه نویسی وب دیگه یه چیز کاملا چیپ محسوب میشه با پیشرفت cms های آماده و قالب های حرفه ای..!
> همین انجمن رو هم با cms های آماده و یکم کاستوم کردن نوشتن..!
> طراحی اپ هم با اپ ساز های خودکار دیگه کم کم داره از مد میوفته..!
> غیر از اون که رقابت همیشه با یه سری عده ی شرکت ها هست...
> ببینید من نمیخوام نرم افزار رو بکوبم
> ...


کاملا موافق هستم، نرم افزار برای یکی خوبه که در اینده بتونه توی بخش خصوصی یه ایده توپ برای استارت اپ خیلی قوی داشته باشه یا اینکه حداقل بتونه خوب با رشتش ارتباط برقرار کنه تا بتونه املای کنه. در کل این موضوع برای تمامی رشته ها هست، یه معمار موفق خلاقیت خیلی زیادی داره، ایده های خوبی داره برای پیاده سازی! نرم افزار هم همینطوره...

----------


## jaany

> کاملا موافق هستم، نرم افزار برای یکی خوبه که در اینده بتونه توی بخش خصوصی یه ایده توپ برای استارت اپ خیلی قوی داشته باشه یا اینکه حداقل بتونه خوب با رشتش ارتباط برقرار کنه تا بتونه املای کنه. در کل این موضوع برای تمامی رشته ها هست، یه معمار موفق خلاقیت خیلی زیادی داره، ایده های خوبی داره برای پیاده سازی! نرم افزار هم همینطوره...


فدایی داری آقا
داش یه چندتا سوال فنی دارم ازت راجع به مهندسی کامپیوتر
آی دی تلگرامتو میدی؟

----------


## Jax

دو تا پیشنهاد ویژه دارم برای اونایی ک میخوان تا فارغ تحصیل شدن کار براشون پیدا شه 
1- زبان ASP.net رو با mvc یاد بگیرید
2- reverse engineering برنامه ها و کار با اسمبلی
هر کدوم از اینا جوری هست ک همیشه براش بازار کار هست با درامد عالی

----------


## vahidz771

> فدایی داری آقا
> داش یه چندتا سوال فنی دارم ازت راجع به مهندسی کامپیوتر
> آی دی تلگرامتو میدی؟


امضات کمر منم شیکست :Yahoo (4):  ( مشک آن است که خود ببوید حالا بدخواهان بذا ... ) ( اون 80 رو فارسی بنویس بیشتر میاد بهش  :Yahoo (76): ) @ivahid78

----------


## vahidz771

> دو تا پیشنهاد ویژه دارم برای اونایی ک میخوان تا فارغ تحصیل شدن کار براشون پیدا شه 
> 1- زبان ASP.net رو با mvc یاد بگیرید
> 2- reverse engineering برنامه ها و کار با اسمبلی
> هر کدوم از اینا جوری هست ک همیشه براش بازار کار هست با درامد عالی


شماره اول فرمایشتون رو اشنایی دارم که حق کاملا با شماست، ولی یه موضوعی که هست هرچی بیشتر یاد بگیرید بهتر هست. مثلا الان برنامه نویسی وب در کنار apk و ios فوق العادست. توی برنامه نویسی دسکتاپ هم مثلا تحت وب رو در کنارش داشته باشید عالیه؛ مثلا برنامه نویسی دات نت بیشتر در کنار برنامه نویسی وب و php استفاده میشه که درامد های فوق العاده ای هم دارن. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Elin

> بحث طراحی وب رو تخصصی تر کنیم که شامل دو بخش ui و ux میشه!
> گفتی گرافیک بلدی خب خیلی هم عالی! به ظاهر و اینتر فیس یک سایت یا اپلیکیشن میگن ui یا user interface و به رابط کاربری ( تجربه کاربری ) میگن ux یا user experience که بحث رابط کاربری یکم‌ پیچیدست و داستان خودش رو داره. ولی ui میشه طراحی ظاهر یه سایت داخل فتوشاپ، کد زدن قالب یا اپلیکیشک به بهترین شکل ممکن و سبک بودن کد ها و ... .
> بحث درامدیش هم میتونی حداقل درامد رو داشته باشی یا حداکثر، من با یکی از شرکت هایی که کار میکنم پارسال یه پروژه گرفت ۱۲۰ میلیون تومن! ولی دیدم طراحایی که اجاره دفتر هم با زور در میارن بخاطر یه سری مسائل مثل حرفه ای نبودن و ... .
> یه یرنامه نویس موفق یه چیزی رو تخصصی و در حد خیلی حرفه ای بلده و باقی چیزهارو در حد متوسط بلده. حتما سمت وب بیاین جذابیت خیلی زیادی داره.



ممنون از توضیحتون :Yahoo (45): 
من خودم اول تصمیم داشتم تو زمینه ظاهر سایت و به قول خودتون اینتر فیس کار کنم و بعد اون PHP و پایگاه داده و یک سری چیزای دیگه یاد بگیرم 
ولی فکر کنم اگه یکی از اینا رو فقط دنبال کنم بهتره که با توجه به علاقه ام که دوست دارم کارای گرافیکی انجام بدم و نمی خوام صرفا کد نویسی باشه فکر کنم همون UI بیشتر به دردم میخوره
فقط حرفای بعضی از دوستان رو در مورد طراحی وب خوندم یکم باز مردد شدم
نمیدونم راهی که انتخاب کردم درسته یا اخرش پشیمون میشم؟
برنامه نویسی خیلی گسترده اس و بعد از دو ترم فهمیدم که اصلا توی دانشگاه کسی برنامه نویس نمیشه
چون فعلا ما ۶ واحد برنامه نویسی C++ مقدماتی و پیشرفته پاس کردیم و یه چیز خیلی مختصر یاد گرفتیم
میخوام بعد این که تصمیم قطعی رو گرفتم دنبال کلاسا و آموزشگاه های برنامه نویسی بیرون از دانشگاه باشم
HTML , CSS , BOOTSTRAP و فتوشاپ رو تا حدی کار کردم

----------


## alirezamlc

سلام
1-اگر میشه دوستانی از انجمن را معرفی کنید که رشته کامپیوتر خوندن تا بتونیم باهاشون دقیق تر بحث کنیم و سوال بپرسیم
2-الان من که زبان انگلیسیم خیلی تعریفی نداره باید دور رشته کامپیوتر را خط بکشم؟
دوستان ممنون میشم سریع جواب بدید و اینکه مورد دوم هم خیلی فکرم را مشغول کرده

----------


## TAT

> سلام
> 1-اگر میشه دوستانی از انجمن را معرفی کنید که رشته کامپیوتر خوندن تا بتونیم باهاشون دقیق تر بحث کنیم و سوال بپرسیم
> 2-الان من که زبان انگلیسیم خیلی تعریفی نداره باید دور رشته کامپیوتر را خط بکشم؟
> دوستان ممنون میشم سریع جواب بدید و اینکه مورد دوم هم خیلی فکرم را مشغول کرده



در مورد سوال اول نمیدونم 

همین ما ها هم هستیم خداتونو شکر کنین :Yahoo (4): 

شما سوالتو بپرس :Yahoo (4): 

سوال دوم :

نه داش زبان انگلسی لازم نیست 

اما اگر بلد باشی از منابع خارجی بیس بهره نمیمونی

همین

----------


## TAT

> سلام
> 1-اگر میشه دوستانی از انجمن را معرفی کنید که رشته کامپیوتر خوندن تا بتونیم باهاشون دقیق تر بحث کنیم و سوال بپرسیم
> 2-الان من که زبان انگلیسیم خیلی تعریفی نداره باید دور رشته کامپیوتر را خط بکشم؟
> دوستان ممنون میشم سریع جواب بدید و اینکه مورد دوم هم خیلی فکرم را مشغول کرده


@Elin

هم هستن

----------


## Bae

سلام
ببخشین راجب بازار کارش هم توضیح میدین؟ خوبه یا نه؟

----------


## vahidz771

> ممنون از توضیحتون
> من خودم اول تصمیم داشتم تو زمینه ظاهر سایت و به قول خودتون اینتر فیس کار کنم و بعد اون PHP و پایگاه داده و یک سری چیزای دیگه یاد بگیرم 
> ولی فکر کنم اگه یکی از اینا رو فقط دنبال کنم بهتره که با توجه به علاقه ام که دوست دارم کارای گرافیکی انجام بدم و نمی خوام صرفا کد نویسی باشه فکر کنم همون UI بیشتر به دردم میخوره
> فقط حرفای بعضی از دوستان رو در مورد طراحی وب خوندم یکم باز مردد شدم
> نمیدونم راهی که انتخاب کردم درسته یا اخرش پشیمون میشم؟
> برنامه نویسی خیلی گسترده اس و بعد از دو ترم فهمیدم که اصلا توی دانشگاه کسی برنامه نویس نمیشه
> چون فعلا ما ۶ واحد برنامه نویسی C++ مقدماتی و پیشرفته پاس کردیم و یه چیز خیلی مختصر یاد گرفتیم
> میخوام بعد این که تصمیم قطعی رو گرفتم دنبال کلاسا و آموزشگاه های برنامه نویسی بیرون از دانشگاه باشم
> HTML , CSS , BOOTSTRAP و فتوشاپ رو تا حدی کار کردم


منم علاقه بیشتری به ui دارم، اگه خلاقیت های کاریتون خوبه و ایده پردازی کاراتون اوکی هست برید سمتش، نگران بازارش هم نباشید خوبه. یه سایتی هست به اسم ivahid.com مال اقای وحید دانافرد هستش؛ به یقین میگم توی ui فرد اول ایران هستن؛ نمونه کارهاشون رو ببینید بیشتر به اون سمت برید؛ هر پروژه ای زیر 2 ت قبول نمیکنن و مشتری های زیادی هم دارن. من اگه نرم افزار رو یه روزی بخوام برم فقط و فقط به قصد مدرکش هست که برای اپلای نیاز دارم، وگرنه موندن تو ایران رو با همین کلاسای بیرون و اینکه یه رشته دیگه بخونم ترجیح میدم که الان هم قصدم همین کار هست.
موفق باشید. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## TAT

وحید 

ملتو از تمام رشته ها کشیدی اینجا هاااااااااااااااااااااااا

این چه وضع تاپیکه اخه؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 

تاپیک نمیزنی نمیزنی 

وقتی میزنی از تمام رشته ها سرازیر میشن :Yahoo (4): 


بیا جواب ملتو بده بابا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vahidz771

> سلام
> ببخشین راجب بازار کارش هم توضیح میدین؟ خوبه یا نه؟


اول اینکه باید چیزایی که تو دانشگاه یاد میگیرید رو واقعا یاد بگیرید؛ خارج از فعالیت های دانشگاه هم باید خیلی پیگیر باشید و دانش علمی خودتون رو ( نه صرفا تئوری بلکه پروژه محور) افزایش بدین. در کل من مهندسی کامپیوتر به دو بخش *موندن تو ایران* و *اپلای زدن* تقسیم میکنم:
اگه بخواید تو ایران بمونید بخش خصوصیش واقعا خوب هست؛ درامد های بسیار خوبی هم داره.
اگه بخواید اپلای بزنید با حداقل کارشناسی ارشد یا دکترا باید اینکارو کنید که پذیرش راحت تر باشه و درآمد کامپیوتر با یه اختلاف زیادی از سایر رشته ها مثل عمران بالاتر هستش و یکی از شغل های تاپ تو دنیا محسوب میشه.
نمیتونم بهتون رقمی درآمد رو بگم چون واقعا من میشناسم کسی که ماهی 1ت داره و میشناسم کسی که ماهی 20ت به بالا داره توی ایران؛ پس نه ناامید میکنم نه امیدوار! همه چیز در گرو چیزی هست که یاد میگیرید و عملی و پروژه محور پیاده میکنید.
موفق باشید. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Elin

> منم علاقه بیشتری به ui دارم، اگه خلاقیت های کاریتون خوبه و ایده پردازی کاراتون اوکی هست برید سمتش، نگران بازارش هم نباشید خوبه. یه سایتی هست به اسم ivahid.com مال اقای وحید دانافرد هستش؛ به یقین میگم توی ui فرد اول ایران هستن؛ نمونه کارهاشون رو ببینید بیشتر به اون سمت برید؛ هر پروژه ای زیر 2 ت قبول نمیکنن و مشتری های زیادی هم دارن. من اگه نرم افزار رو یه روزی بخوام برم فقط و فقط به قصد مدرکش هست که برای اپلای نیاز دارم، وگرنه موندن تو ایران رو با همین کلاسای بیرون و اینکه یه رشته دیگه بخونم ترجیح میدم که الان هم قصدم همین کار هست.
> موفق باشید.



بسیار ممنونم بابت راهنماییتون و وقتی که برای جواب دادن سوالای کاربرا میذارین :Y (389): 
امیدوارم شما و بقیه دوستان هم موفق باشین به چیزی که میخواین برسین
شرمنده من یک سوال دیگه هم میخوام بپرسم

افرادی که تصمیم دارن اپلای کنن و یا این کارو کردن جزو برنامه نویسای حرفه ای هستن؟
یادمه استادم میگفت اگه بازار کار براتون مهمه نباید روی نمره و این جور مسائلی حساس بشین
نمی گم بی اهمیته ولی بعدا مشتری از شما مدرک و معدل نمیخواد و نمونه کار میخواد
براش مهمه که چقدر توی کارتون حرفه ای باشین
اینا حرفای ایشون بود و تا جایی که من میدونم برای اپلای سطح دانشگاه و نمره و مقاله و ... مهمه 
برداشت من این بود کسی که بخواد توی این زمینه پیشرفت کنه خیلی نمیتونه برای برنامه نویسی و کار و درآمد وقت بذاره
مثلا من خودم دانشجوی ارشد و دکتری میشناسم که توی دانشگاه خوب درس میخونن و نمرات بالایی دارن ولی توی کد نویسی و زمینه های دیگه ضعیفن
میشه گفت باید بین این دو مورد یکی رو انتخاب کرد؟

----------


## Elin

> سلام
> 1-اگر میشه دوستانی از انجمن را معرفی کنید که رشته کامپیوتر خوندن تا بتونیم باهاشون دقیق تر بحث کنیم و سوال بپرسیم
> 2-الان من که زبان انگلیسیم خیلی تعریفی نداره باید دور رشته کامپیوتر را خط بکشم؟
> دوستان ممنون میشم سریع جواب بدید و اینکه مورد دوم هم خیلی فکرم را مشغول کرده


سلام
اگه علاقه دارین به این رشته دورش رو خط نکشین اما دنبال تقویت کردن زبانتون باشین
چون زبان به نظرم بی اهمیت نیست
اولا اگه بخواین کد نویسی انجام بدین تا حدی لازمتون میشه
بعدم اکثر منابع مهم و مفید به زبان انگلیسی هستن
من خودم وب سایتایی مثل W3.school و وب سایت bootstrap و خیلی سایتهای دیگه رو میشناسم که خیلی خوب آموزش دادن ولی زبانشون انگلیسیه
یک سریا رو به زبان فارسی ترجمه کردن ولی خب چون منابع خیلی زیادن و دائم در حال پیشرفت و تغییرن ترجمه کردن همشون کار راحتی نیست و شاید خیلیاشون ترجمه نشن

هر چی بیشتر یاد بگیرین انگلیسی رو  به پیشرفت خودتون کمک کردین
حالا چه توی زمینه کامپیوتر و چه غیر از اون

----------


## vahidz771

> بسیار ممنونم بابت راهنماییتون و وقتی که برای جواب دادن سوالای کاربرا میذارین
> امیدوارم شما و بقیه دوستان هم موفق باشین به چیزی که میخواین برسین
> شرمنده من یک سوال دیگه هم میخوام بپرسم
> 
> افرادی که تصمیم دارن اپلای کنن و یا این کارو کردن جزو برنامه نویسای حرفه ای هستن؟
> یادمه استادم میگفت اگه بازار کار براتون مهمه نباید روی نمره و این جور مسائلی حساس بشین
> نمی گم بی اهمیته ولی بعدا مشتری از شما مدرک و معدل نمیخواد و نمونه کار میخواد
> براش مهمه که چقدر توی کارتون حرفه ای باشین
> اینا حرفای ایشون بود و تا جایی که من میدونم برای اپلای سطح دانشگاه و نمره و مقاله و ... مهمه 
> ...


خواهش میکنم، وظیفم هست.
استادتون کاملا درست میگن؛ اصلا بیاین با یه سوال به خودمون جواب بدیم! واقعا دانشگاه میریم که بگن دانشگاه رفته و معدلش بالاست؟ یا میریم که اماده ی بازار کار بشیم؟
قطعا برای آمادگی بازار کار میریم سراغ دانشگاه و رشته! اینکه کسی تئوریش خوبه و معدل بالاست معمولا توی زمینه ی کاریش هم موفق میشه، کمتر افرادی پیدا میشن که معدل بالایی داشته باشن و عملکرد کاریشون ضعیف باشه.
در هر حال اول از همه کاری هست که بلد هستین، ینی نمره رده دوم کار رو میگیره و قبلش اینه که چقدر بلدین، توی بازار ایران که کلا میبینن چقدر میتونید کد بزنید و پروژه رو جلو ببرید! الان توی شرکت های خصوصی کسی از شما مدرک تحصیلی یا معدل نمیخواد. توی اپلای زدن هم یکی از فاکتور های مهم مدرک و دانشگاه تحصیلتون هست و معدل هم یه کوئن مثبت به حساب میاد نمیشه نادیده گرفت. ولی تمامی زمینه های شغل به خصوص نرم افزار مصاحبه عمومی و تخصصی دارن که اگه توی عملکرد ضعیف باشید قبول نمیکنن. پس هردو حائز اهمیت هستش  :Yahoo (1):  تو اپلای خیلی چیزا مهمه، خیلی فاکتور ها داره که شاید یکی با دانشگاه درجه دو و سه هم بتونه اپلای بزنه، مثلا تا جایی که من میدونم تعداد مقالات برای ادامه تحصیل و کار خیلی مهم هستش :Yahoo (8): به انجمن applyabroad که یه انجمن فارسی هست و کاربرانش کسانی هستن که یا دارن اماده میشن برن یا رفتن؛ خیلی خیلی مفید هست و کلی کمکتون میکنه.

----------


## Bae

سلام ببخشین دوباره مزاحم میشم!  روزانه فردوسی تا رتبه چند میخواد

----------


## vahidz771

> سلام ببخشین دوباره مزاحم میشم!  روزانه فردوسی تا رتبه چند میخواد


سلام؛ برای منطقه سه با زیر 850 ( بومی ) باشید برای منطقه دو و یک میتونید از سایت کانون ببینید. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Ali35

سلام ببخشید دانشگاه قم چطوریه؟دانشگاه صنعتی قم چطوریه؟کدومو برم؟خودم 3 سالی میشه برنامه نویسم و درآمد هم دارم.

بعد یه سوال دیگه پردیس فارابی امسال دیگه نمیگیره؟

----------


## 3aaa

برای برنامه نویسی اندروید از چ زبانی شروع کنیم بهتره

----------


## mostafa181

> برای برنامه نویسی اندروید از چ زبانی شروع کنیم بهتره


برای اندروید باید جاوا رو در حد مقدماتی بلد باشید جاوا هم خودش بر اساس زبان ++c هست ولی اگه مستقیم هم برین سمت جاوا فک نکنم به مشکلی بر بخوری  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Nigan

> من 3 ساله نرم افزار می خونم در امیرکبیر هم خوندم
> کسی نمیتونه با برنامه نویسی تحت وب میلیونر بشه...!!! نمی تونه خرج عادی زندگیشو بده..!
> یه سر به سایت پونیشا بزن قیمت ها و رقابت رو می فهمی که هرکدوم یه متخصص واقعی ان..!
> یه چیز جالب...
> خیلیا نرم افزار نمی خونن ولی مهارت دارن..! طراحی و برنامه نویسی وب دیگه یه چیز کاملا چیپ محسوب میشه با پیشرفت cms های آماده و قالب های حرفه ای..!
> همین انجمن رو هم با cms های آماده و یکم کاستوم کردن نوشتن..!
> طراحی اپ هم با اپ ساز های خودکار دیگه کم کم داره از مد میوفته..!
> غیر از اون که رقابت همیشه با یه سری عده ی شرکت ها هست...
> ببینید من نمیخوام نرم افزار رو بکوبم
> ...


حرف حساب . طراحی وب و تولید محتوا و سئو و ... که الان دیگه یه چیزی شده در سطح ICDL.   اونایی که استارت اپ می زنن هم لزومی نداره که مهندس نرم افزار باشن. کافیه ایده خوب داشته باشن و بتونن سرمایه پیدا کنن و بعد یه مشت برنامه نویس استخدام کنن که براشون کد بزنن. چیزی هم که زیاده برنامه نویس که ارزون کار می کنه. چیزی هم که زیاده دانشجوی مهندسی نرم افزار که پروژش رو هم میده بیرون براش بنویسن.

چیزی که الان تو برنامه نویسی آینده داره دیگه طراحی وب و اپ اندروید و اینا نیست. آره اگه شما شرکتی داشته باشی تو  اداره های دولتی پارتی داشته باشه و قرارداد طراحی پرتالشون رو بگیره ممکنه پروزه طراحی وب 100 میلیونی هم گیر اون شرکت بیاد ولی شما کارمند اون شرکت همین حقوق عرف بازار رو بهت میدن. و چیزی دستتو نمی گیره پس رویایی فکر نکن.

بعد هم شما بدون دانش ریاضی قوی نباید انتظار داشته باشی یه مهندس خوب بشی. الان دوره دوره هوش مصنوعی و نرم افزار های مبتنی بر هوش مصنوعی و بیگ دیتا و  نرم افزار هایی هست که وظیفه کنترل فرایندهای صنعتی و دستگاهها و ... رو دارن . اینا در درجه اول نیاز به داشتن سواد بالا در ریاضی و آمار و هوش مصنوعی داره . نیاز داره شما الگوریتم های بهینه طراحی کنید . کد زنی به هر زبونی جزو سطح پایین ترین کارهایی هست که فارغ التحصیلان کامپیوتر انجام میدن. طراحی وب و UI و اپ شاید خیلی اسمشون گنده باشه ولی تو دنیای نرم افزار بخش خیلی کوچیک و ناچیزی رو تشکیل میدن حتی از نظر گردش مالی.
مثلا اسم شرکت های مثل اوراکل و سپ اس ای و تالس رو کی شنیده ؟ کی میدون گردش مالی اینا سالیانه چقدره ؟  هممون فقط فکر می کنیم کامپیوتر فقط یعنی گوگل و فیس بوک و مایکرو سافت و اپل .

این نرم افزار رو ببینید نویسا  . اینده مال این تیپ نرم افزار ها هست و برای نوشتن این نرم افزار ها شما باید درسهایی مثل هوش مصنوعی و الگوریتم بلد باشید و دانش بالای ریاضی. اینا چیزهایی نیستکه بیرون دانشگاه یاد بگیرید . تا چند سال دیگه خود نرم افزار برات نرم افزار مینویسه و سایت و اپ طراحی می کنه .  

علوم کامپیوتر هم هیچ تفاوتی جز اسم با مهندسی کامپیوتر نداره . تو دانشگاهای مطرح دنیا ما رشته ای به اسم مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش نرم افزار نداریم . اونحا فقط Computer Science  هست که اول اسم درسهاش مینویسن CS 
 برای مثال دانشگاه .     https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science

خلاصه کنم : اگه سواد ریاضی بالایی نداری و نمیخوای هم تو دانشگاه این ضعفتو جبران کنی. اگه زبان انگلیست قوی نیست و نمی خوای هم اونو تقویت کنی. اگه حوصله مطالعه درسهای سنگین و نوشتن پروژه و تمرین و مطالعه خارج از برنامه درسی رو نداری و فقط می خوای یه مدرک دانشگاهی بگیری سمت رشته کامپیوتر (فرقی نمی کنه اسمش چی باشه ) نیا یا اگه اومدی توقع اپلای و پول و ... نداشته باش . میشه مثل هزاران  نفری  که بیکارن

----------


## vahidz771

> سلام ببخشید دانشگاه قم چطوریه؟دانشگاه صنعتی قم چطوریه؟کدومو برم؟خودم 3 سالی میشه برنامه نویسم و درآمد هم دارم.
> 
> بعد یه سوال دیگه پردیس فارابی امسال دیگه نمیگیره؟


سلام، دانشگاه قم که سطح خوبی نداره از سایت زیر میتونید ببینید سطحش رو، صنعتیش هم که ضعیفه.
https://www.civilica.com/Scientometrics.html
ولی اینو در نظر بگرید اول دانشگاه های تهران و اصفهان و مشهد و یزد و کرمان رو بزنید اگه نشد دانشگاه های بعدش زیاد تفاوتی ندارن؛ در دانشگاه های سطح دو میشه گفت اولویت رو بدین به راحتی؛ مثلا خودم بعد شهرای تاپ کرمان رو دیگ نزدم! مستقیم رفتم سراغ صنعتی بابل که هم سطح خوبی داره هم میشه گفت تفریح بهتری دارم توی شمال  :Yahoo (94): . مابین قم و صنعتیش تحقیق کنید از دانشجو ها من اطلاعی ندارم.
فارابی هم اطلاعی ندارم.موفق باشید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## vahidz771

> حرف حساب . طراحی وب و تولید محتوا و سئو و ... که الان دیگه یه چیزی شده در سطح ICDL.   اونایی که استارت اپ می زنن هم لزومی نداره که مهندس نرم افزار باشن. کافیه ایده خوب داشته باشن و بتونن سرمایه پیدا کنن و بعد یه مشت برنامه نویس استخدام کنن که براشون کد بزنن. چیزی هم که زیاده برنامه نویس که ارزون کار می کنه. چیزی هم که زیاده دانشجوی مهندسی نرم افزار که پروژش رو هم میده بیرون براش بنویسن.
> 
> چیزی که الان تو برنامه نویسی آینده داره دیگه طراحی وب و اپ اندروید و اینا نیست. آره اگه شما شرکتی داشته باشی تو  اداره های دولتی پارتی داشته باشه و قرارداد طراحی پرتالشون رو بگیره ممکنه پروزه طراحی وب 100 میلیونی هم گیر اون شرکت بیاد ولی شما کارمند اون شرکت همین حقوق عرف بازار رو بهت میدن. و چیزی دستتو نمی گیره پس رویایی فکر نکن.
> 
> بعد هم شما بدون دانش ریاضی قوی نباید انتظار داشته باشی یه مهندس خوب بشی. الان دوره دوره هوش مصنوعی و نرم افزار های مبتنی بر هوش مصنوعی و بیگ دیتا و  نرم افزار هایی هست که وظیفه کنترل فرایندهای صنعتی و دستگاهها و ... رو دارن . اینا در درجه اول نیاز به داشتن سواد بالا در ریاضی و آمار و هوش مصنوعی داره . نیاز داره شما الگوریتم های بهینه طراحی کنید . کد زنی به هر زبونی جزو سطح پایین ترین کارهایی هست که فارغ التحصیلان کامپیوتر انجام میدن. طراحی وب و UI و اپ شاید خیلی اسمشون گنده باشه ولی تو دنیای نرم افزار بخش خیلی کوچیک و ناچیزی رو تشکیل میدن حتی از نظر گردش مالی.
> مثلا اسم شرکت های مثل اوراکل و سپ اس ای و تالس رو کی شنیده ؟ کی میدون گردش مالی اینا سالیانه چقدره ؟  هممون فقط فکر می کنیم کامپیوتر فقط یعنی گوگل و فیس بوک و مایکرو سافت و اپل .
> 
> این نرم افزار رو ببینید نویسا  . اینده مال این تیپ نرم افزار ها هست و برای نوشتن این نرم افزار ها شما باید درسهایی مثل هوش مصنوعی و الگوریتم بلد باشید و دانش بالای ریاضی. اینا چیزهایی نیستکه بیرون دانشگاه یاد بگیرید . تا چند سال دیگه خود نرم افزار برات نرم افزار مینویسه و سایت و اپ طراحی می کنه .  
> 
> ...


با خیلی از حرفاتون موافقم ولی شما مخاطبت کسایی هستن که بدون تحقیق میخوان وارد کامپیوتر ( من اینجوری برداشت کردم ) . کسی که دنبال کامپیوتر میره و با جون و دل میره قطعا اول میره واحد هایی که باید پاس کنه رو ببینه! شما میگی بدون مدرک میشه کد زد یا ایده داد یا هر چیز دیگه؛ اگه تو ایران بخواد بمونه صد در صد حق باشماست چراکه کلاس های برنامه نویسی پروژه محور هستند که از دانشگاه ها خیلی خیلی مفید ترن. ولی یکی که میخواد از ایران بره و هدف داره قطعا نیاز به مدرک از دانشگاه خوب داره، برنامه نویسی تو ایران فقط و فقط کپی برداری و نقض کپی رایت هست! ایده و خلاقیت داشته باشید توی همین ایران مولتی میلیاردر میشید ( اگه میگید نه بنظرم درباره اپ بازار یه تحقیق کنید ) حالا اینکه میگم کپیه چرا میگم؟ یه سر بزنید به بازار؟ یکی اپ زده 50 نفر کپی کردن و تو بازار تایید شده! همین دلیلی هست برای اینکه یه عده بی سواد بگن اندروید تو ایران از ios بهتره و ios محدودیت داره و ... .
نرم افزار رشته خیلی خوب و پردرآمدی هست ولی به شرط اینکه بقول شما ایده و خلاقیت داشته باشیم، دور از درس و دانشگاه دنبال یادگیری بیشتر باشیم، از دوران دانشجویی حتی به صورت کارآموز همکاری کنیم با شرکت های خوب و بزرگ و ...
پس بنظرم از بین این همه بیکار، اون همه باکار هم میاد بیرون، اگه نمیومد کلی اپلای رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر و نرم افزار نداشتیم قطعا. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Nigan

> شما میگی بدون مدرک میشه کد زد یا ایده داد یا هر چیز دیگه؛ اگه تو ایران بخواد بمونه صد در صد حق باشماست چراکه کلاس های برنامه نویسی پروژه محور هستند که از دانشگاه ها خیلی خیلی مفید ترن. ولی یکی که میخواد از ایران بره و هدف داره قطعا نیاز به مدرک از دانشگاه خوب داره، برنامه نویسی تو ایران فقط و فقط کپی برداری و نقض کپی رایت هست!



اصلا و ابدا حرف من این نبود. من اتفاقا تاکیدم روی دروس دانشگاهی و یادگیری اصولی علم کامپیوتر بود و اینکه یادگیری کدنویسی بدون کسب دانش تئوری که تو سایر دروس کامپیوتر هست دوزارم ارزش نداره

همون نرم افزار نویسا  که بالا معرفی کردم هم نشون میده که توایران میشه کار جدید هم ارائه داد به شرطی که دانش فنیش رو داشته باشی.  و همینا هستن که در آینده بازار دارن نه نوشتن برنامه دبیرخانه تحت وب و حقوق و دستمزد و حسابداری و ... که الان بازار فوق اشباع شده .

دوباره تاکید می کنم برای  ایجاد یه استارت اپ جدید هم  در درجه اول شما به ایده و سرمایه نیاز داری واصلا حتی ممکنه ایده یه استارت اپ به ذهن یه دیپلمه رشته مکانیک برسه . کافیه سرمایه لازم رو بتونه تامین کنه و کار رو گسترش ده. اصلا ربطی به اینکه شما دانشگاه چی خوندی یا اصلا دانشگاه رفتی یا نه نداره.




> نرم افزار رشته خیلی خوب و پردرآمدی هست ولی به شرط اینکه بقول شما ایده و خلاقیت داشته باشیم، دور از درس و دانشگاه دنبال یادگیری بیشتر باشیم، از دوران دانشجویی حتی به صورت کارآموز همکاری کنیم با شرکت های خوب و بزرگ و ...
> پس بنظرم از بین این همه بیکار، اون همه باکار هم میاد بیرون، اگه نمیومد کلی اپلای رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر و نرم افزار نداشتیم قطعا.


دور از درس و دانشگاه نه. دیگه دوره این جور حرفها گذشته . *به موازات درسهای دانشگاه 

*کل حرف من اینه کسی که الان میخواد نرم افزار رو به عنوان رشته خودش انتخاب کنه باید بدونه که تو بازار شدیدا رقابتی در آینده دیگه بدون داشتن دانش تئوری قوی در زمینه مباحثی مثل ساختمان داده و طراحی الگوریتم و هوش مصنوعی و... ، صرفا با بلد بودن یه زبونی مثل C# نهایتش شما میشی یه کدنویس درجه n ام. مثه کارگر ساده ساختمون . 

اپلای و اینها هم کلی داستان داره همه میخوان اپلای کنن و برن . ولی به کجا ؟ با چه هزینه ای ؟ با فاند بدون فاند ؟ 
الکی که نیست که . بالاخره یه رزومه قوی باید داشته باشی .تو رزومت چی می خوای بنویسی ؟ طراح وب سایت ؟ اپلیکیشن نویس اندروید ؟ بهت می خندن خب .

----------


## vahidz771

Up :Yahoo (106):

----------


## amirhossein78

> Up


والا ما که گرایشمون تجربی هستش و از فنی ها سر در نمیاریم فقط میخواستم به طور کلی نظرتون رو در مورد دانشگاه های تیپ یک مثل تبریز بدونم ؟؟

----------


## vahidz771

> والا ما که گرایشمون تجربی هستش و از فنی ها سر در نمیاریم فقط میخواستم به طور کلی نظرتون رو در مورد دانشگاه های تیپ یک مثل تبریز بدونم ؟؟


دانشگاه تبریز عالیه، از خیلی دانشگاه های کشور خیلی بهتره، رنک خیلی خوبی هم داره. شهر تبریز رو هم من به شخصی خیلی دوس دارم، مردم با فرهنگ و متشخصی داره.
دانشگاه های دیگه هم توی مهندسی غیر از تهرانا، فردوسی و یاصفهان و یزد و شیراز و گیلان دانشگاه های خیلی خوبی هستند. درجه دوم هم دانشگاه های بیرجند و بابل و باهنر کرمان هم خوبن.
علوم تحقیقات تهران هم با اینکه ازاده ولی همیشه حرفی واسه گفتن داشته و داره.

----------


## amirhossein78

> دانشگاه تبریز عالیه، از خیلی دانشگاه های کشور خیلی بهتره، رنک خیلی خوبی هم داره. شهر تبریز رو هم من به شخصی خیلی دوس دارم، مردم با فرهنگ و متشخصی داره.
> دانشگاه های دیگه هم توی مهندسی غیر از تهرانا، فردوسی و یاصفهان و یزد و شیراز و گیلان دانشگاه های خیلی خوبی هستند. درجه دوم هم دانشگاه های بیرجند و بابل و باهنر کرمان هم خوبن.
> علوم تحقیقات تهران هم با اینکه ازاده ولی همیشه حرفی واسه گفتن داشته و داره.


پس از این دانشگاه هم خیلی راحت به اندازه دانشگاه های خوب تهران مثل شریف و امیرکبیر و ... اپلای میکنن؟ ( یعنی راحت منتقل می شن اونور یا نه )

----------


## vahidz771

> پس از این دانشگاه هم خیلی راحت به اندازه دانشگاه های خوب تهران مثل شریف و امیرکبیر و ... اپلای میکنن؟ ( یعنی راحت منتقل می شن اونور یا نه )


قطعا دانشگاه های تهران بهتر هستن از همه لحاظ

----------


## vahidz771

بیا بالا :Yahoo (106):

----------


## therealfarshid

تو مهندسی فقط دانشگاه شریف
نه اینکه بخوام بگم از همه لحاظ بهتره
اما بعد از کارشناسی خواستی بری ی جای درستی درس بخونی راحت تر پذیرشت صورت میگیره و احتمال بورس گرفتنت هم بیشتر میشه

----------


## vahidz771

> تو مهندسی فقط دانشگاه شریف
> نه اینکه بخوام بگم از همه لحاظ بهتره
> اما بعد از کارشناسی خواستی بری ی جای درستی درس بخونی راحت تر پذیرشت صورت میگیره و احتمال بورس گرفتنت هم بیشتر میشه


درسته شریف خوبه ولی قبولیش هم سخت‌تره دیگه توی کارشناسی، الان واسه یه رشته مثل مهندسی شیمی رتبت توی منطقه سه باید زیر 100 باشه.
بنظرم کارشناسی رو توی یه دانشگاه درجه دو هم بخونی موردی نداره ولی ارشد رو باید بریم یکی از دانشگاه های تهران مثل علم و صنعت، امیرکبیر یا شریف :Yahoo (100):

----------

